# Anyone Own At Jackson Gore?



## Pup (May 27, 2008)

We fell in love with a slopeside unit but not sure if anyone will finance a "fractional" ownership.  They referred us to a group in Colorado for funding. Getting a little worried over this. Any advice??


----------



## london (May 27, 2008)

*Jackson Gore Inn*

I found a real estate agency in Ludlow Vt that listed fractionals unit. Starting price was over 100K for a 10 or 12 week package. That was for a studio unit.

One and Two Bedroom units were much higher.

Any financing would most likely have interest rates of over 10%.

This would be an investment to think long and hard about.


----------



## sullco (Jun 1, 2008)

*Financing in Vermont for fractionals*

I have heard that Union Bank has been financing timeshare and fractionals for Trapp Family Lodge on favorable terms with good results for a long time.  Perhaps you can contact a local branch of this Vermont institution and ask them if they will finance Okemo fractionals.  If they don't, but they finance Trapps, it would be a very interesting question to bring to the banking commission.


----------



## Pup (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like we found financing and will be closing in 30 days. Yes- they are pricey- but for a 2 bedroom slopeside on Okemo, it's like a dream  and the trading power with RCI is fabulous.


----------



## Sherpa (Jun 4, 2008)

There are various folks who offer fractional mortgages, although the number of companies has thinned out a bit over the last year.

Have a look through our articles for some ideas and companies:

http://www.sherpareport.com/prc/fractional-mortgage-update.html
http://www.sherpareport.com/prc/fractional-mortgage.html

Cheers


----------



## Sherpa (Jun 4, 2008)

PS we skied at Okemo this winter and had a great time

had never been there before but would certainly go again.


----------



## Pup (Jun 28, 2008)

Sherpa- looks like we were denied funding from Nexstar as of yesterday. Looks like they are the only "player" out there when it comes to fractional mortgages. Do you know of any other companies? Actually nexstar thought we were fine- it's the bank that they use that is looking at our issues           (husband's commissions.) differently and has calculated our debt to income ratio completely different from nexstar.


----------



## Sherpa (Jun 29, 2008)

Pup, have you tried

 - http://www.vailbeavercreekmortgage.com/asp/default.asp?p=4
 - Stephen Gordon at Cartert Mortage - certainly used to do Fractionals
 - http://www.independentresortlending.com/about.htm

FirstAgain may be another good place to look


----------

